# Nubie from Indonesia



## okto (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,
apa kabar? ( how are you?)
wishing you all in great shape.
glad that i finnaly find this forum. which im very need it a lot of information about migrating. i have a plan to move to NZ with my wife and our baby girl. ( 2 months years old.) im seeking a job offer in NZ. and looking for a course also.
i have a few question here: 
1. im planning to go by myself first to NZ. find a job and course, place to stay first. then my wife and our baby will follow next. is it possible? or i bring my family together also?
2. how long does it will cost for me to rent a house or apartement? ( dont need to be big)
3. im hoping i could go in first semester of this years.is it possible?
the reason i do this i just want to have better living environment, healthy life and good quality of live.specially for my baby.

please kindly share the info if anyone could help me...

regards


----------

